# Moving to Sheffield



## Cid (Dec 10, 2012)

I am. 

Looking forward to it, setting up a workshop among the cluster of artists on smithfield... I say setting up, more occupying space in mate's workshop and attempting to negotiate space for machinery. Taken a load of wood up already, got more stuff to bring up then moving permanently in early jan.

I will need to be reminded not to be horribly critical of other artists (except bloke I'm working with, who is good).

Bit cold at the moment, but am thinking of brewing beer also. Will report later.


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2012)

it's nice sheffield. you'll like it there, probably.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2012)

Whose the artist? Know one or two good uns myself


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

Sheffield is lovely. Fantastic city, great community. Love it. Am quite jealous actually


----------



## Cid (Dec 10, 2012)

Blairsh - Jones.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2012)

Cid said:


> Blairsh - Jones.


Haha. He's a mate of mine


----------



## Cid (Dec 10, 2012)

Thought so, you were there for er... 'scuse somber note... when Sam was ushered up to the great choral happy hardcore party in the sky weren't you? That's my Sheffield connection btw, Sam and other London types in Shef.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2012)

I was, aye. If you're knocking about with Jones we are likely to cross paths at some point i imagine. See you then


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2012)

you'll like sheffield, it's handy for leeds.


----------



## Manter (Dec 10, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll like sheffield, it's handy for leeds.


Boo hiss


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2012)

Manter said:


> Boo hiss


yes, they often have a fine panto on in leeds at xmas.


----------



## Cornetto (Jan 1, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you'll like sheffield, it's handy for leeds.


 
That is the best use for Sheffield getting to Leeds.


----------



## Cid (Jan 4, 2013)

I have actually been to Leeds btw, so your desperate attempts to raise the tone of the area by having me there will amount to nothing.

Moving up tomorrow, next week trying to find a new workshop.


----------



## ringo (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck cid, Sheffield's a great city to live in & the peaks on the doorstep


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 4, 2013)

Leeds and Sheffield are like the grown up brothers of Yorkshire. (Hull is the Dad and York is the Mum)
Anyway - Leeds works for a bank and turns up for Sunday lunch in a flashy Beamer talking about ISAs and holidays abroad. Sheffield is doing a few shifts in a coffee shop, knocking out lino prints of brutalist architecture and trying to get a band together. When everybody has left, and while they're drying up the roasting pans, Mum and Dad discuss what went wrong with Leeds. And why he's such a cunt.


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 6, 2013)

Been here a few months - the roads are terrible, highly congested, very hilly, locals are either very friendly or very grumpy, highly unmulticultural, quite inward looking, meadowhell, tiny city centre with little to do, highest levels of inequality I've seen in any city (areas are either extortionately affluent, or rife in poverty, little inbetween), and the 'greenest city' looks quite grim and industrial.

Handy for Manchester, then.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 6, 2013)

kazza007 said:


> Been here a few months - the roads are terrible, highly congested, very hilly, locals are either very friendly or very grumpy, highly unmulticultural, quite inward looking, meadowhell, tiny city centre with little to do, highest levels of inequality I've seen in any city (areas are either extortionately affluent, or rife in poverty, little inbetween), and the 'greenest city' looks quite grim and industrial.
> 
> Handy for Manchester, then.


 

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2013)

kazza007 said:


> highly unmulticultural,


you must be in a different sheffield


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, hardly. I work in a public facing role in various parts of the city, and can count on 2 hands the number of times I've dealt with a non-white person. Quite sad really & I'm sure the stats will confirm too. I came up here from a highly thriving multicultural midlands city, so I know what diversity. If you disagree, then I guess you live in the student cosmopolitan south & haven't ventured out of that bubble (because that's what it is) much. I live at the other end of the city, and talk from experience having worked at every village/suburb/ward so far. Just head up to manc & you can see what thriving & diverse looks like on a typical day.


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2013)

kazza007 said:


> Well, hardly. I work in a public facing role in various parts of the city, and can count on 2 hands the number of times I've dealt with a non-white person. Quite sad really & I'm sure the stats will confirm too. I came up here from a highly thriving multicultural midlands city, so I know what diversity. If you disagree, then I guess you live in the student cosmopolitan south & haven't ventured out of that bubble (because that's what it is) much. I live at the other end of the city, and talk from experience having worked at every village/suburb/ward so far. Just head up to manc & you can see what thriving & diverse looks like on a typical day.


you couldn't be more wrong. really, completely and utterly, wrong.  (the south is actually the _least_ diverse part of the city, btw)


----------



## blairsh (Jan 6, 2013)

belboid said:


> you couldn't be more wrong. really, completely and utterly, wrong. (the south is actually the _least_ diverse part of the city, btw)


this.


----------



## kazza007 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm wrong and you're right, right? That's your argument? I talk from experience. If you have a different view, then good. But I know others, including many of those locals & those that have studied and/or worked in the city, at least share several of my findings. You've picked up on one of my findings (which I'm sure if you check the stats, you'll find that it is one of the least ethnically diverse populations in the uk), but what about the others? Or are you fortunate enough to not use the terrible road networks or meet some of the gruff locals? Again check online about the levels of inequality. Go from low edges, parsons cross to ranmoor or dore, with little more than a handful inbetween.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I was born in Sheffield, most of my family are from various areas of the city, and have had mates from all over town and ime have to disagree, admittedly i don't have your statistics (where are they again and where are they from? link?) but thirty years here means nowt i guess 

Don't disagree on the shite roads front mind, but not a diverse city? Rubbish.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 6, 2013)

'Scuse the thread derail btw Cid, i will shut up now


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2013)

kazza007 said:


> I'm wrong and you're right, right? That's your argument?


yup


> I talk from experience. If you have a different view, then good. But I know others, including many of those locals & those that have studied and/or worked in the city, at least share several of my findings. You've picked up on one of my findings (which I'm sure if you check the stats, you'll find that it is one of the least ethnically diverse populations in the uk), but what about the others? Or are you fortunate enough to not use the terrible road networks or meet some of the gruff locals? Again check online about the levels of inequality. Go from low edges, parsons cross to ranmoor or dore, with little more than a handful inbetween.


In terms of diversity you are plain wrong, simple facts, which you'd know if you looked at the stats. And, as said, if you think the most diverse bit is in the south, you are astoundingly wrong!  Quite how you've met so few non-white people, I dont know.  But if you worked in my local housing office (for example) for a morning you'd see many more non-white people than you 'can count on 2 hands.' 

It _is_ very unequal - Cleggs constituency used to be the richest in the country, whereas the poor bits are very much in the poorest 5%. The proximity of the poor and rich areas to each other makes this even more noticeable. The roads are amongst the most pot-holed in the country too, tho not really more congested than elsewhere (sheffield always used to be notable for having far lower levels of car ownership than similar areas, due to the quality of the busses.  That's not as true any more, tho it still has something of a knock on effect).

Locals arent particularly gruff, no more so than anywhere else I've been. And the fact that the city is hilly is one of its main features, its a good thing.  And its a city with hundreds of years of history of industry, of course it looks industrial!


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 6, 2013)

kazza007 said:


> Well, hardly. I work in a public facing role in various parts of the city, and can count on 2 hands the number of times I've dealt with a non-white person. Quite sad really & I'm sure the stats will confirm too. I came up here from a highly thriving multicultural midlands city, so I know what diversity. If you disagree, then I guess you live in the student cosmopolitan south & haven't ventured out of that bubble (because that's what it is) much. I live at the other end of the city, and talk from experience having worked at every village/suburb/ward so far. Just head up to manc & you can see what thriving & diverse looks like on a typical day.


 
I might be wrong, but I 'm sure I've been told Manchester's got the highest levels of inequality in England - The city centre might be multicultural, but it's only really for visitors and students.

Anyway, I like Sheffield to the point of preferrring it to Manchester.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 6, 2013)

I drove through it once and thought it was gash.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 6, 2013)

I moved here five years ago and I wouldn't live anywhere else. Except Manchester, possibly.


----------



## belboid (Jan 6, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I might be wrong, but I 'm sure I've been told Manchester's got the highest levels of inequality in England.


Nah, that's Rochdale apparently. Sheffield is way down the list, a bit behind Manchester. 
http://www.citiesoutlook.org/jsa-di...n-highest-lowest-jsa-rate-november-2011/chart


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 6, 2013)

I've only been as a visitor but a friend moved up there a few years back and I really like it. It has a proper distinctive sense of itself while remaining very friendly to an outsider. The area my mate lives in is neither swanky, studenty nor desperately poor. I could definitely tell that the recession was affecting the place the last time I went but that's true of everywhere, and if you want to see some sickening inequality cheek by jowl you should try various areas of London before the Tories fix it by evicting the poors. Anyway my mate a proud Sussex man has given serious thought to remaining there long term, so it must be a seriously pleasant place to lure him so north.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm doing a Masters here 2 days a week coming in on the train... is there any ust-see cool stuff I should check out? Haven't really ventured outside the city campus yet but feel I'm missing out?!


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 12, 2013)

I lived in Sheffield for a couple of years, about 20 years ago. I loved it.


----------



## Cid (Jan 13, 2013)

Bingo said:


> I'm doing a Masters here 2 days a week coming in on the train... is there any ust-see cool stuff I should check out? Haven't really ventured outside the city campus yet but feel I'm missing out?!


 
Do you like ale?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 13, 2013)

It's next to the Peak District.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 13, 2013)

YES I LIKE ALE!


----------



## Bingo (Jan 13, 2013)

Still aint been for a pint =(


----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Still aint been for a pint =(


If you come in on the train and you like ale, it would be rude not to go to The Tap for one (or five)

That's a start.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 13, 2013)

The Tap where's that, am on train aye. Heard the Red Lion was good?


----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2013)

The Tap is in the station  was uncovered a few years back when some walls got knocked down (or something) and there was this ace, preserved, tiled room in there...which is no The Tap.


----------



## Bingo (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah I've seen it there, didn't know it had good ales in abundance tho!


----------



## Cid (Jan 14, 2013)

You at Hallam or the proper university?

Kelham Island tavern, about 15 minutes north of the station, repeated CAMRA winner. This is next to Kelham island brewery, and you might also take in the Fat Cat, another stirling server of local drink.

Devonshire cat 10-15 minutes west - lots of Belgian beers as well as local stuff... Decor is a bit spoonsy, but it's got some good shit. Riverside cafe also near there for arty music trendy type stuff. Overlooks the River. Not been there, but met some of the people working there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2013)

Cid said:


> You at Hallam or the proper university?


it's a pity to see the snobbery come out


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 14, 2013)

Mr Loo wants to move to Sheffield, I'd love to move further north as after over 15 years here I still can't get used to how miserable everyone is.

How looks it up there for work?


----------



## Bingo (Jan 14, 2013)

Cid said:


> You at Hallam or the proper university?
> 
> quote]
> 
> Yeah you sound like a twat to be fair... cheers!


----------



## Bingo (Jan 14, 2013)

haha top use of quote thingy there but you get the idea


----------



## Cid (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry, just trolling. I'm an OU student after all.


----------



## Cid (Jan 14, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Mr Loo wants to move to Sheffield, I'd love to move further north as after over 15 years here I still can't get used to how miserable everyone is.
> 
> How looks it up there for work?


 
I'm self-employed so didn't have to look.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Yeah I've seen it there, didn't know it had good ales in abundance tho!


Oh it does...


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 14, 2013)

What happens if you move to Sheffield with a Laaaaaaaandon accent?


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> What happens if you move to Sheffield with a Laaaaaaaandon accent?


Absolutely nothing


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 14, 2013)

blairsh said:


> Absolutely nothing


 
Does that mean you're fucked? Mr Loo's a bit scared of the north


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Does that mean you're fucked? Mr Loo's a bit scared of the north


Not at all! Nothing to be scared of  .....honest.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 14, 2013)

I know that  but then I say bath, path and bus properly


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2013)

i bet you don't


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 14, 2013)

blairsh said:


> i bet you don't


 
Much like you I expect, he's the Londoney type


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2013)

Aaaahh! Well, don't listen to some of the folk on here about it being shit, it's not. It's not the trendiest northern city granted, but who likes fucking trendy shit anyway?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you met Cid? He's not exactly got a Northern accent


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 14, 2013)

blairsh said:


> Aaaahh! Well, don't listen to some of the folk on here about it being shit, it's not. It's not the trendiest northern city granted, but who likes fucking trendy shit anyway?


 
Trendy city means pretentious twats, I hate pretentious twats. I have roots in Sheffield (dad's dad's dad's dad  ), reckon I'll love it.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2013)

Got feeling i might at some point seeing as how he knocks about with/shares studio space with people i know. I'll know for sure now anyway the next time i get introduced to a non local in a factory


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Trendy city means pretentious twats, I hate pretentious twats. I have roots in Sheffield (dad's dad's dad's dad  ), reckon I'll love it.


me too. my dads dads dad and my ma's dads dad were silversmiths, i have a ring on my right hand one of them bashed out of sixpence (apparently)


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine worked in steel, I feel inadequate now


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> Mine worked in steel, I feel inadequate now


My dad (and my ma) worked in the steel industry in the 70's (ran a few mills at one bit) i reserve all my pride for him. Steel is


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure I can do Sheffield justice in a 5 minute coffee break post. But I'll try.

Here are some things I like about Sheffield

*The look of the place - *A bizarre mix of ruthless 50s and 60s brutalist modernity and massively quaint old things you don't see anywhere else. Yes abandoned factories can be depressing, and are the scars of a truly desperate time in this city's history (25% of ALL JOBS in Sheffield were lost in 1984), and they deserve better than to just be curios to be gawped at on Sunday walks. The same goes for the massively ambitious social housing projects from the 1950's and 60s. But there are some fantastic looking buildings here. I wouldn't even say I was interested in the built environment before I came to Sheffield, but after a few years here I'm planning a bus trip to Preston to catch a glimpse of the bus station before it gets knocked down. The hills can be insane, You can walk 2 minutes from the 21-story Royal Hallamshire Hospital and lose sight of it behind a hill. You can walk into the front of a building at street level, walk up three flights of stairs then out the back and still be on street level. It's a pain at first but you soon get fit, and it's worth it for the vistas. Just stand at the top of Blake street, or on Skye Edge if you don't believe me.

*A refreshing lack of wankers * - I notice this more when I'm out of town. There are of course plenty of wankers in Sheffield, but noticeably less than in a lot of other places. Mixed up in this I think is the fact that for the vast majority of Sheffielders, it doesn't do to be flashy or snobby*. Smartly dressed, passionate, member of a youth cult, fine. But there's very little of looking down on those that can't/don't choose to do the same things as you. No-one seems unapproachable. Again, this is probably a product of recent and ongoing hardships in the city. There are very few people with stupid money here (compared to say London or Bristol), and I'm sure as a result of that, those that have silly money don't make it known - but it is noticable, especially when you leave.

*Cheap living* - You can buy a terraced house in a perfectly nice part of town with good trams and buses to town for £150,000. Or in a more lively part nearer the centre for less than that. You can't rent a perfectly good room for £60 a week. Even a 4 bedroom house in a very nice part of town shouldn't set you back more than £250,000. Beer is cheaper and better than anywhere else I've ever been. Food is cheap at Castle Market. Life here is relatively cheap and people are happier because of it. I'm convinced.

*Beer - *Cheaper and better than anywhere I've ever lived. And the pubs are properly friendly and appreciate that beer is the ultimate discretionary purchase. Kelham Island is a joy, but even nightclubs will have at least one decent well-kept ale on.

*Independent shops etc - *Yeah, I know every town reckons it has brilliant independent shops and that. But Sheffield does for sure.

*Countryside *- When I moved here I was completely ignorant of the closeness or aceness of the countryside surrounding Sheffield. And I wasn't particularly interested in outdoors stuff anyway. Now I'm out in the Peak District most weekends doing something (mainly fell-running). You can get to breathtaking countryside within 15 mins of the city centre for a couple of quid on the bus. It's astonishing to be so close to a proper city and proper countryside.

Apologies for the brain-fart. I have to get back to work now.

* Apart from a few of course, but they mostly stick to Nonna's and Menzel's on Ecclesall Road on a Saturday night, so they're easy to avoid.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 15, 2013)

I was looking at houses last night, couldn't believe the prices, all we have to do now is find jobs.

Anyone need a land surveyor?


----------



## Cid (Jan 15, 2013)

I reckon a land surveyor is as likely to find work as anyone; fair amount of property changing hands, complicated terrain and boundaries. But er... when I say 'as likely as anyone'... Also I say this from a position of complete ignorance.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, and we're getting a stage finish in next year's Tour De France.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/21056721


----------

